# Brooks B-100 Saddle Needed Please



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 20, 2020)

In need of a Brooks B-100 saddle.  Please do not post here but send me a PM instead.  Many thanks,  Brant


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 16, 2020)

Any help please?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 1, 2020)

Still looking, this one was used fairly extensively in Europe so any help across the pond would be appreciated.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 1, 2020)

More images:


----------



## Kombicol (Oct 1, 2020)

There is 2 B90 saddles on eBay.co.uk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 1, 2020)

Kombicol said:


> There is 2 B90 saddles on eBay.co.uk



Thanks Col, I actually have found a b90 but would buy another if it has the early imprint shown in the advertisement above.  The two currently on Ebay have the more recent imprint.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 10, 2020)

Here is a better detail of the imprint I am seeking on one of these; or the one very similar with the earlier patent date.  Again a B100 is preferred but I would consider a B90 or B105 with this imprint.  Thank you everyone!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 4, 2020)

Bump time.  Someone has hooked me up with a B130 which is a great placeholder until a B100 comes my way.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Dec 5, 2020)

The B100 is a tough one.  Early Indian and Thor motorcycles, among others, used them.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 19, 2020)

Still looking, for my 1906 Indian Camelback motorcycle.


----------



## Bullits (Dec 21, 2020)

I have this B80....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 21, 2020)

Bullits said:


> I have this B80....



Thank you for the post; sadly that isn't the one I need for my motorcycle.


----------



## Bullits (Dec 21, 2020)

Cheers


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 11, 2021)

September rain bump.


----------



## locomotion (Sep 19, 2021)

here is a good catalogue image of a 1900 Brooks B-90








						Bicycle accessories : 1900 [catalogue : Rice Lewis & Son : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					





					archive.org


----------

